# RR: 194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Klemperer (cond.), Söderström, Höffgen, Kmennt, Talvela, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1965)










2.	Gardiner (cond.), Margiano, Robbin, Kendall, Miles, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1989)










3.	Bernstein (cond.), Moser, Schwarz, Kollo, Moll, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Hilversum Radio Chorus	(1978)










4.	Karajan (cond.), Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Berry, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Weiner Singverein	(1966)










5.	Herreweghe (cond.), Mannion, Remmert, Taylor, Hauptmann, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Collegium Vocale Gent	(1995)










6.	Giulini (cond.), Harper, Baker, Tear, Sotin, London Philharmonic Orchestra, New Philharmonia Chorus	(1975)










7.	Bernstein (cond.), Farrell, Smith, Lewis, Borg, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1962)










8.	Toscanini (cond.), Milanov, Castagna, Björling, Kipnis, NBC Symphony Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1940)










9.	Jochum (cond.), Giebel, Höffgen, Haefliger, Ridderbusch, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Chorus	(1970)










10.	Levine (cond.), Studer, Norman, Domingo, Moll, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Swedish Radio Chorus	(1991)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Klemperer (cond.), Söderström, Höffgen, Kmennt, Talvela, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1965)
2.	Gardiner (cond.), Margiano, Robbin, Kendall, Miles, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1989)
3.	Bernstein (cond.), Moser, Schwarz, Kollo, Moll, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Hilversum Radio Chorus	(1978)
4.	Karajan (cond.), Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Berry, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Weiner Singverein	(1966)
5.	Herreweghe (cond.), Mannion, Remmert, Taylor, Hauptmann, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Collegium Vocale Gent	(1995)
6.	Giulini (cond.), Harper, Baker, Tear, Sotin, London Philharmonic Orchestra, New Philharmonia Chorus	(1975)
7.	Bernstein (cond.), Farrell, Smith, Lewis, Borg, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1962)
8.	Toscanini (cond.), Milanov, Castagna, Björling, Kipnis, NBC Symphony Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1940)
9.	Jochum (cond.), Giebel, Höffgen, Haefliger, Ridderbusch, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Chorus	(1970)
10.	Levine (cond.), Studer, Norman, Domingo, Moll, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Swedish Radio Chorus	(1991)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

